# Bonsai Society of Dallas Annual Show



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

As I mentioned in the meeting this afternoon, the Bonsai Society of Dallas will be having their annual show at the Dallas Arboretum the weekend of 3/5. The following link is what they have up...

http://www.bonsaisocietyofdallas.com/


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Do they sell bonsai's at this show?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what current policy is, but in years past no bonsai are offered for sale at the show. These bonsai are member's personal trees. However, if you go to the show you can ask BSD members where to buy good bonsai, and if they have any of their own trees they would like to sell.

--Michael


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Very good thanks for the info.


----------

